# New members in my big family ^^



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi!!

Since a few weeks ago, I have new mice in my family. I´m delighted with them xDD

First, my red girl....Sunshine....She is pretty!!!




























Peanut, sweet girl! chocolate pied 



























Elaheh...I don´t Know her colour :/


















Gummy, My little boy! He is a love! The colour...I don´t know...undercoat is the same colour like cinnamon...


















Jui, fawn satin 


















Leeds, dove tan satin...


















And Linn, Leeds´s sister


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I want gummy


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love peanut what a cute face


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Satin dove tan is such a lovely color, but what happened to Leeds's toe?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!!

Laigaie, probably has been caused by the travel to my home...He is now perfectly ^^


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I like how in that last pic of leed it kinda looks like he has something he ate all over his chin  they are adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What a comical looking bunch of mousies! I love the fawn satin and Gummy; what do you call that coat? Long haired madness! I love it!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

So jealous of your mice! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! my babies are blused  , jajajja

Moustress, that coat...maybe texel? he had brought to dutch man


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Gummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Peanut and Gummy are so cute, I love little 'scruff fluffs', I can never find any though !


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!! D

Gummy and Peanut have been parents recently, jejej


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i want gummy too XD


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Gummy is a lovelyyyy mice, sweet and sexy, jajjaja

I love he!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the deep coat on Gummy. So thick an lush, makes me want to just snuggle him against my cheek and chitter at him.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Jjajaj, sure he likes 

He always wants to climb on top of my hand. I love kiss him! jaja


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely mice and nice babies! I love the wavy fur in them!


----------

